# Is there anything better than sex?



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I thought this question might produce some interesting discussion. Breaking it down by gender, even though I have an idea of what the results will look like lol


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

To me, mystical experiences are better than sex. And the feeling of being able to do what I love all day, every day, with no strain. Just relaxing, and living in the moment. Feeling like I've found my place. I've come close to that feeling a handful of times in my life. But it's always an uphill battle.

If you're talking purely in terms of physical sensation though, I'd say it's the best thing without a doubt.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

A performance of Mahler's 3rd Symphony at Boston's Symphony Hall is better.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Gaming and ice cream. They're better.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sex is much better in the head than in reality IMO.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

tannasg said:


> Sex is much better in the head than in reality IMO.


Yes, sex exemplifies the condition of being limited to an "animalistic" vessel. The, what I imagine to be, higher state of realization is clouded once exploring the experience of such physical appetites. One who is perpetually engaged in said physical experiences would attain a value equal to a germ. :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Riding a dirt bike through rolling hills without a soul in sight as the sun goes down.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

I bet heroin is better than sex.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Radical But Legal said:


> I bet heroin is better than sex.


Word, ma nigah


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

MDMA :yay


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Radical But Legal said:


> I bet heroin is better than sex.


It's one ore the other only both with the magic little blue pill


----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

Getting paid for it? :troll


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

Food and money are better, especially money to buy more food...


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Don't know. I've never had sex.

Hoping I still have it one day though, especially as part of a loving relationship. It's one of the only things keeping me going!


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I've never had sex and yes there is something better. It's called Cinema. :heart


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Alcohol


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

SAS


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

MDMA/sex.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Riding a dirt bike through rolling hills without a soul in sight as the sun goes down.


Take me with yoooouuu!!! :yes


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

There's a bakery near me that makes a red velvet cupcake that is so rich the cake just glues itself to your hands, and the icing is creamier than a preteen at a One Direction concert, and they inject the cupcake with a gooey chocolate fudge. 

The answer is yes, there is something better.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Barette said:


> There's a bakery near me that makes a red velvet cupcake that is so rich the cake just glues itself to your hands, and the icing is creamier than a preteen at a One Direction concert, and they inject the cupcake with a gooey chocolate fudge.
> 
> The answer is yes, there is something better.


Haha, believe it or not, this thread was actually inspired by my high school Spanish teacher's tales of a better-than-sex cake a student once brought to class :yes


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I think anything in general is better than sex.


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah taking a long walk with someone you care deeply about


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't know. Haven't done it in a while. But the last time wasn't too great because of bad condoms. Plus I already orgasmed 3 times that day. :b

I had a pizza today and that was pretty damn good.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Don't know. Haven't done it in a while. But the last time wasn't too great because of bad condoms. Plus I already orgasmed 3 times that day. :b
> 
> I had a pizza today and that was pretty damn good.


Whoooa wait, when did this happen? Everyone on here is losing their virginity, it's bringing a tear to my eye.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Barette said:


> Whoooa wait, when did this happen? Everyone on here is losing their virginity, it's bringing a tear to my eye.


Tell me about it!


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Charmander said:


> SAS


:lol :lol :lol

But in reality MDMA.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Fried chicken and good music.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah.. happiness, fulfillment, and love to name a few. Not that sex isn't awesome, because it is, but Id rather be happy and feel content with my life than just have sex.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Maybe one day I'll find out which is better.


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

Footie (Soccer):b


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Nekomata said:


> I think anything in general is better than sex.


Not sure if joking... or frigid.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

money, drugs, video games, comedies

sex is only good for who can get laid first


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

not since Hostess went out of business.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Mr Bacon said:


> Not sure if joking... or frigid.


the Victorian Era called, it wants its lingo back.


----------



## IndieVisible (Aug 28, 2013)

komorikun said:


> MDMA :yay


any super good euphoria!


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Extremely kinky sex?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr Bacon said:


> Not sure if joking... or frigid.


or asexual (I probably should stop being the forum's resident 'let's point out that not wanting sex is actually OK member', but meh.)

As for me, I'll know when I have sex I guess? I've done some sexual things that weren't much fun at all. I'd imagine it would only be good for me if it was with someone I was _really _ attracted to emotionally and everything.


----------



## IndieVisible (Aug 28, 2013)

Pizza hot wings and beer!


----------



## Der Ubermensch (Oct 30, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> or asexual (I probably should stop being the forum's resident 'let's point out that not wanting sex is actually OK member', but meh.)
> 
> As for me, I'll know when I have sex I guess? I've done some sexual things that weren't much fun at all. I'd imagine it would only be good for me if it was with someone I was _really _ attracted to emotionally and everything.


That's your problem, you did it with someone you weren't attracted to. Personally I'll take being loved over sex any day. 
ON: Playing an original Black Fender Stratocaster aka David Gilmour signature makes me want to become asexual...it's like orgasm for my ears !!!


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)

I've never done it but I assume that there are better things out there.

This comes from someone who is pretty much uninterested in the concept of sex as a whole though.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> or asexual (I probably should stop being the forum's resident 'let's point out that not wanting sex is actually OK member', but meh.)


Yeah, I gotta keep reminding myself that the rate of asexuals in this forum is 15 times superior to the IRL rate.

mmm... but now that I think about it, the 2 definitions aren't that far away from each other.

Asexual = lacking interest in sex
Frigid = averse to sex, or sexually unresponsive

:con Can some sex expert budge in and explain the difference? De facto, do asexuals officially obtain the title 'frigid' once they have had sex once?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Mr Bacon said:


> Yeah, I gotta keep reminding myself that the rate of asexuals in this forum is 15 times superior to the IRL rate.
> 
> mmm... but now that I think about it, the 2 definitions aren't that far away from each other.
> 
> ...


I was just going on colloquialism and that frigid is almost always used as a derogatory opposite to the word ****.

In the same way you wouldn't probably call someone who has sex a lot a ****, it's not nice to call people frigid.

I don't think everyone who says they don't like sex on this forum is asexual though, some people just don't like sex etc, but I was just pointing out possible alternative explanations.

I think asexuality is less about interest in sex actually and more about attraction. Unless I'm mistaken I'm pretty sure the definition has always hinged on that, like you could be sexually attracted to people but have no desire to have sex and contrariwise you could enjoy sex but not be sexually attracted to anyone.

and from wikipedia:



> While some asexuals masturbate as a solitary form of release or have sex for the benefit of a romantic partner, others do not.[6][16][20] The Kinsey Institute sponsored another small survey on the topic in 2007, which found that self-identified asexuals "reported significantly less desire for sex with a partner, lower sexual arousability, and lower sexual excitation but did not differ consistently from non-asexuals in their sexual inhibition scores or their desire to masturbate".


Wikipedia, while far from being a perfect source, also shows that 'frigid' refers to temperature (cold) and an offensive term for two sexual health disorders 'female sexual arousal disorder' and 'hypoactive sexual desire disorder' so yeah  that's not so good.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Chocolate.


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

probably not. people are so obsessed with sex


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i'm not so sexually attracted to people IRL, mostly just fantasies. i mean i can find people attractive but it's not the same. i've heard fantasies are better than the real thing, is that true? individual thing i suppose.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

food but thats just me


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

Sleep


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Never had sex, but I'm pretty sure theres a lot of better stuff then sex.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

There is nothing like the feel of a naked woman doing unmentionable things with in bed.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Der Ubermensch said:


> That's your problem, you did it with someone you weren't attracted to. Personally I'll take being loved over sex any day.
> ON: Playing an original Black Fender Stratocaster aka David Gilmour signature makes me want to become asexual...it's like orgasm for my ears !!!


I was attracted to them actually, just not enough apparently to want to have sex. I tried some stuff out to experiment and it didn't work. I don't find myself that attracted to many people (on a sexual level) if at all, but perhaps it will change one day.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

PS Vita


----------



## Natey (Sep 16, 2011)

Relationship with God. The joy there is unspeakable!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Certain food.


----------

